# Winter Shrimp/Crab Boil



## CTXSmokeLover (Jan 6, 2023)

My youngest turned 8 this week, and he requested his birthday meal to be a crawfish boil (I think I'm raising him right). Since it's still a little too early in the year for mudbugs, he settled for a crab/shrimp boil instead. The weather has been fantastic around here this week, so the timing was perfect. Hard to beat! 

The flavor:













Into the pot to make some magic






All done














Thanks for stopping by!

-Tyler


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 6, 2023)

Yummy! We go out for crawfish almost every year on my birthday in February. Nice work bud and happy bday to the youngin


----------



## fltsfshr (Jan 6, 2023)

That looks great. Boils are all in the timing. Nice!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 6, 2023)

That looks killer.  Nice job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2023)

Looks good to me as well! And happy birthday to your son!

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 6, 2023)

A very happy birthday indeed! Nice work and great parenting!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jan 6, 2023)

Wow, just wow!  That's a big deal up nort here!  Looks great!


----------



## tbern (Jan 6, 2023)

Happy birthday, great looking feast!!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 6, 2023)

Happy birthday to the lil man. He made a great choice in dinners and you did him right.

Jim


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 6, 2023)

Happy birthday, smart little fella. Green beans are a interesting addition, sure they would work in a blue crab boil also. Looks great.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 7, 2023)

Looks good and Happy Birthday to your son. I do this quite often here and always with shrimp, crawfish aren't readily available locally, and occasionally add crab legs. I also use the same seasoning. The green beans are an interesting addition and I may try that next time. How tender do you like for them to be?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 7, 2023)

Man I would hurt myself on that!  Nice cook.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2023)

Woo hoo Tyler!! You came back with a bang buddy. I'd have happily bought your son a really nice birthday present to have the opportunity of enjoying a meal like that. Beautiful job and happy birthday!

Robert


----------



## fltsfshr (Jan 7, 2023)

Here's some timing notes on what to put in when. This is the trick to a good boil.

In a kettle bring Old Bay, salt, water & beer to a boil a shot or 2 of tequila helps also
Add potatoes and onions; boil for 8 minutes.
Add smoked sausage; continue to boil for 5 minutes.
Add corn to pot; continue to boil for 7 minutes.
Add shrimp in shells, boil for 4 minutes. Unshelled and frozen 2 ½ minutes


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Monday at 8:56 AM)

TNJAKE said:


> Yummy! We go out for crawfish almost every year on my birthday in February. Nice work bud and happy bday to the youngin


Thanks TNJAKE! 


fltsfshr said:


> That looks great. Boils are all in the timing. Nice!


Thank you! You are right, timing is everything.


6GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks killer.  Nice job!


Thank you!


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good to me as well! And happy birthday to your son!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! He had a great birthday


Sven Svensson said:


> A very happy birthday indeed! Nice work and great parenting!


Thanks Sven! 


Buckeyedude said:


> Wow, just wow!  That's a big deal up nort here!  Looks great!


Thanks Buckeyedude. It's a big deal down here as well, snow crabs ain't cheap but well worth it for the little man's big day


tbern said:


> Happy birthday, great looking feast!!


Thanks tbern! Great feast and great bday for my boy


JLeonard said:


> Happy birthday to the lil man. He made a great choice in dinners and you did him right.
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim! Hoping these are the memories he'll look back on fondly when he is older


wimpy69 said:


> Happy birthday, smart little fella. Green beans are a interesting addition, sure they would work in a blue crab boil also. Looks great.


Thanks! Yes I definitely recommend trying green beans, they are a delicious addition to a boil 


GonnaSmoke said:


> Looks good and Happy Birthday to your son. I do this quite often here and always with shrimp, crawfish aren't readily available locally, and occasionally add crab legs. I also use the same seasoning. The green beans are an interesting addition and I may try that next time. How tender do you like for them to be?


Thanks GonnaSmoke. You should definitely try the green beans!  I like them to be tender but still have a little snap to them, not mushy. Timing is everything! We also have added baby carrots, asparagus, artichokes, etc. in previous boils... All delicious!


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man I would hurt myself on that!  Nice cook.


Thanks Brian!  I definitely ate my fair share


tx smoker said:


> Woo hoo Tyler!! You came back with a bang buddy. I'd have happily bought your son a really nice birthday present to have the opportunity of enjoying a meal like that. Beautiful job and happy birthday!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! Consider yourself added to the invite list for the next boil!

Thanks for all the comments everyone, it was a great birthday for my little buddy. 

Thanks for stopping by!


-Tyler


----------

